# Mini 8N



## captaingofast (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm new here. I belong to John Deere (WFM) and Cub Cadet forums though and find the discussions and advice invaluable. This place looks like it's a good place to hang out too.

I'm building a mini 8N (approx 1/2 scale) using a Cub Original chassis and engine. The hood is fiberglass and I'm using an 8N style metal dash. The Original doesn't have a frame and bolts together sort of like an 8N. It also has a sturdy transaxle and the 7 hp Kohler is a real sweetheart.

If I can figure out how to post progress pics I'll do that.

My project theme is "the Garden Tractor Ford might have built to go with the N series". I'm not trying for an exact duplicate of an 8N, only half the size. That would be way more work than I have time for, and likely exceed my fabrication skills.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

You mean one kind of like this one here?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

captaingofast, welcome to Tractor Forum! Sounds like an interesting project and we will be looking forward to looking at pictures of your progress.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

captaingofast - I second the welcome! arty: We love pictures too!


Durwood 

I thought the picture was great. Any idea what tractor they used as a starting point?


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

The person with me thought it was a wheelhorse Andy. I really should have paid more attention and asked some questions about it. I guess if there was one tractor there i would have wanted...that little N was it.

Dur


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Welcome Captaingofast.
Durwood, that has got to be the best little tractor I've ever seen. 
Darn, I'd love to own that. What a conversation piece.


----------



## captaingofast (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome guys  

Mone is kinda like that one in the picture I guess. Looks like the same source for the hood anyway. I uploaded a pic of my current progress. It'll be a while getting done. Probably won't see it's maiden voyage till late fall. 

Got the front tri-ribs mounted so I can eyeball the stance. Pretty sure I'm going with 26x8.5x12 tires on the back. Any bigger than 26" and it won't look right. 

Gotta lower the seat. Hopefully I can find a spring that's about 3 inches lower than what I have.

I have a set of small fenders that look like what's on an 8N. I found them at the Portland Tri-State swap meet this year. The height is okay but they're a bit too wide (side view) so I'll have to modify them.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

You can't possibly work in that shop,,, BTW Your the only other person other then myself that Builds Tractors and the like in the living room!!  

Welcome to TF!!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by captaingofast _
> *
> Mone is kinda like that one in the picture I guess. Looks like the same source for the hood anyway. *


What is your source for the hood if you don't mind me asking. I have a Bolens 600 that would look great fixed up that way. Plus I'd have an excuse for keeping it 

Keep us updated with pics as you progress in this project. It looks like you have a great start already.


----------



## captaingofast (Jun 12, 2006)

Got the hood from Don Knasel of 'Awesome Henry'. His web site link doesn't work now for some reason. He sells the hoods at the Portland Tri-State antique engine and tractor shows held in August. $225 for mine.

Don makes the hoods so that you can easily pop one on any old mower you want and go grass cutting in style, or you can use them to build an mini N series (or Ferguson, 2085, etc) that resembles the real thing. The hood was the key for me. I don't have the metal working skills to cut one down.


----------



## captaingofast (Jun 12, 2006)

Archdean.. I'm not allowed to work on stuff in the living room. My wife has a long list of rules about stuff like that


----------

